# 65 Firewall hole identification please



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

I need to know what this hole is for, so I can continue to go thru the boxes of parts to see what might fit! See pict one.
It is the 1 1/4 hole to the right ( looking from the front) and slightly below the booster and electrical connector.

Also, two other.... please help me questions....
Picture two. Are there the trim pieces that go on the top of the A pillar, up near the headliner?

last, just put in the emergency brake pedal in, and the left side of the handle is right infront of the floor vent handle. Is this correct or is something not located correctly?

Thanks in advance.

rich


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The hole looks like that's where the Windshield Wiper motor/washer pump goes. The two pieces DO go up on theA pillars where the headliner meets the pillar, and the E-brake is installed incorrectly if the handles conflict.


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Just took a look at mine and there is just a rubber pass thru type grommet that stickes out about 3/4 of an inch. Have no idea any farther than that.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh...the smaller hole with the Jute behind it. Yes, there is a grommet and the speedometer cable coes thru it. Also, there is a similar hole, lower that the e-brake cable goes thru.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guys,

Speedo hole sounds correct.

I will have to figure out why the E-brake handle does not work where it is.
Really a pain when you get the car in boxes and tin cans . Makes for a 25,000 piece jigsaw puzzle with no picture on the box!

rich


----------



## Joe 49 (Aug 29, 2009)

not sure if 66 is the same, but the hole in your pic. (on my 66 anyways) has a rubber plug in it that has a rectangular looking lip in the center of it). The speedo cable comes thru the firewall just below the brake unit to the left of it looking from the front of the car.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

THanks Joe,
Looks like the speedo hole is it!

rich


----------

